# Stingray



## Bikeman 86 (May 20, 2018)

in my area a small town in noth central missouri their is a person sellin an old schwinn bike model num S2996WM all original with a springer front end 16 or 18 in boys The issue is its rusted bad and has two verry flat tires and shes asking quite a bit for it ovr $100 is it worth it Just to settle an argument be tween me and my grandpa.this isnt our ususall type of bike his deal is getting used contemperary bikes and making them rideable again and he would want to put new tires on it at least .


----------



## ZE52414 (May 20, 2018)

It’s a repop. I wouldn’t pay 100$ for it.


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

2000 something Black Friday $88 special at Toys R Us I believe. I value that at 25 bucks.


----------



## Overhauler (May 20, 2018)

Chinese repop, to rusty !!!!


----------



## rhenning (May 20, 2018)

Sold by Walmart for a Black Friday Xmas Special.  That is where the WM in the serial number comes from.  Were about $75 to $90 depending where you lived. Roger


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 20, 2018)

Bikeman 86 said:


> in my area a small town in noth central missouri their is a person sellin an old schwinn bike model num S2996WM all original with a springer front end 16 or 18 in boys The issue is its rusted bad and has two verry flat tires and shes asking quite a bit for it ovr $100 is it worth it Just to settle an argument be tween me and my grandpa .this isnt our usual type of bike his deal is getting used contemporary bikes and making them rideable again and he would want to put new tires on it at least .
> 
> Welcome to theCABE! Stay with us, and you'll learn why we are not impressed by the repos... there isn't any quality in the materials/finish. The folks who have this bike think they have an original; and, they may never be able to understand the difference. (they'll say your trying take advantage of them). There is a forum here that deals specifically with the 1960-1970s originals, where you can learn how to spot the 'real-deal' right off; you'll learn the differences per year and model, too! https://thecabe.com/forum/index/schwinn-stingrays-and-other-muscle-bikes.10/


----------



## Bikeman 86 (May 21, 2018)

i showed her your replies, though shed already taken down the post. i offered her $20 because we could get most of the rust off add "new" used tires and make $10-$20 off it and it offended her but the post had said she didnt know value make offer. wanted $120 when asked for low $$$ ammount shed take affter $20 shot down. THANKS Anyway for the advicve you guys rock


----------



## morton (May 21, 2018)

I just love it when someone tries to sell you something that's way overpriced and they say make an offer, and when you do they get insulted.


----------

